# Fundamental spreadsheet for entire ASX company list?



## Splint (17 May 2009)

Hi,

going back quiet a long time ago, I found a link which from memoy led to ASX.com.au and it was a spreadsheet of all listed companies on the ASX and it contained basic fundamental data. I had a look throught the ASX site but couldn't find a complete listing, only a search function for individual companies and sectors. Does anyone know if there is such a database freely available with ASX fundamentals, if so please post a link.

Thanks
Splint


----------



## AllTheWay (20 May 2009)

Try this. It's from sydney morning herald. It will have links to different sectors etc.

http://markets.smh.com.au/apps/mkt/industrylisting.ac


----------



## inenigma (14 June 2009)

AFR's also got one.

Australian Financial Review


----------

